# AGS/ADGA Questions



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can a goat registered with the AGS be registered with the ADGA a well? As in, if I get a goat who is AGS is there a way to have that goat registered with the ADGA?

Which registry do you prefer and why? Does one offer more benefits than the other?

I understand dog registries.....won't buy a dog that isn't AKC or eligible to be registered through AKC (like the CKC....Canadian, *not* Continental).....but goat registries I don't know much about...

Also..... I'm considering joining the ADGA and applying for a herd name. I have papers to register both my alpines through ADGA....one is my buck baby and already has his herd name from the breeder on the papers....the doe however doesn't have a herd name....her breeder said I could name her whatever I want, didn't need to put a herd name at the begining....So does this mean if I apply for a herd name I could put my herd name at the begining of her name or no? She's not anything that will ever be shown and has nothing special in her pedigree...just a milker. Or should I just pick something generic, no herd name or anything on her? 



If I become a member and apply for a herd name, when do I start putting that on my goats?


----------



## dawnwinddg (Aug 29, 2010)

Your doe will need to be registered under the breeder's herd name, or have "The" in front of whatever name you want to give her. You use your herd name on any kids that you have bred, that is to say, owned the doe and selected/owned the sire at the time of breeding.


----------



## Loden Farms (Dec 21, 2010)

I am new also, but have done some researching on some of the stuff you are asking about (someone can correct me if I'm wrong on this info...).
Yes, you can register a goat ADGA if it is AGS, but, you can not do the other way around if it is an "American or Grade" registered with ADGA, AGS is strictly purebred. That may sound better, kind of like AKC in dogs, but in reality, not so much... I found this thread and thought it may be helpful to you on the AGS vs. ADGA issue. I personally will be going with ADGA, I like the "added value" they offer, like LA for example. It seems like they have a lot more shows and are just easier to deal with in general.
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,16556.0.html
If your doe does not have a herd name (prefix) on her registration papers, that more than likely means that the owner/breeder did not have a herd name registered to them (the breeder) and your doe will have the prefix "The" in front of whatever name you decide to name her, but no, she would not be able to have your registered herd name. Only kids that you breed (born to does kidding on your place, that the doe is already registered in your name before kidding) will be able to have your registered herd name (prefix). Kind of like on dog registrations, a herd prefix is like a kennel name prefix with AKC.
Hope that helps


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome, thank you. The doe's breeder said to out whatever I wanted, it didn't matter, but I wanted to verify before sending off the paper work...Will ADGA add the "The" or do I need to fill it in myself?

I see ADGA more often and more people are familar with it (least those I've talked to) than AGS, so I thought ADGA would be the better bet, but wanted to double check.... Also wanted to verify that I could get ADGA papers on an AGS goat as several people have given me mixed answers on this....Happy I can in fact get ADGA papers 

Thanks for the thread link, going to go read it now.


----------



## Loden Farms (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm guessing by this statement on ADGA's website, That you need to allow for the "THE" to be added in the name. Not sure if you're suppose to write it in or not though... 
"In figuring the total letters and spaces used, keep in mind that if the breeder does not have a registered herd name, the goat's name will be prefixed by the word "THE"."
Here is where I found the above statement if you want to read further on it.
http://www.adga.org/index.php?optio...nstructions&catid=909:catadgagoats&Itemid=131


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Another possibility is that the breeder does have a herd name and assumed that you already knew the rules of registration with ADGA and that is why they told you to name the goat whatever you wanted. Assuming that you would naturally place their herd name before whatever name it is that you would choose.

I also must emphasis this point: The placement of your herd name on the registration of a goat kid is dependent upon ownership of the doe at the time of breeding, not kidding. So any kids born to a doe that you owned at time of breeding would have your herd name whether you sold the doe before she gave birth or not. I hope that makes sense. 

I look forward to seeing what herd name you choose for yourself. Don't forget to select your tattoo as well (_if you wish_) or you can have one automatically assigned to you by ADGA. Have fun!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

But....if someone is not a member of ADGA, perhaps they used to be and aren't anymore or just have AGS paperwork. You can name the goat...The Lonesome Doe blah blah blah. Your just giving yourself permission to use your own herdname which is perfectly acceptable. I breed alot of outside does, many of these very nice does although were sold as purebreds, the people themselves, other than transfering her into their name, they don't become members of ADGA. So in namine these kids they have The, and then the persons herdname. Hence The Random Run Rogue who is in my barn right now, purchased as a doeling from a gal who I have bred her milker the last 6 years...a super nice doe who is 'just' a family milker.

ADGA is akin to AKC for full sized dairy breeds.

AGS is only akin to AKC for Nigerian Dwarfs, they have no real programs, their nationals is no higher quality nor bigger in numbers than large shows in my area. They don't have a genetics site, use our judges, have no appraisal system. Now if ADGA ever does choose to open herdbooks, I would expect an onslaught of purebred breeders going to AGS also. V


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

When I spoke with the adga yesterday they ran the I'D# of the guy I purchase these does from he had never had a herd name so they will be The Emmalitta and they picked out a herd tattoo that had never been used as these goats had not been tattooed. The told me I could not use my farm tattoo on them as I was not owner at breeding.

If you have any more questions I would call the woman I spoke to was very nice considering all the questions I had because I am so far behind on paperwork.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just add an extra digit to my right ear tattoo (but mine is also only 3 digits), instead of something made up that I wouldn't recognize later on. Vicki


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a four letter tattoo, I think the woman just took the previous owners initials and added a number at the end. So not too har for me to remember and only the two of them thank goodness. She did say that it needed to be a tattoo no one else had or has so you might want to check with them.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> But....if someone is not a member of ADGA, perhaps they used to be and aren't anymore or just have AGS paperwork. You can name the goat...The Lonesome Doe blah blah blah. Your just giving yourself permission to use your own herdname which is perfectly acceptable. I breed alot of outside does, many of these very nice does although were sold as purebreds, the people themselves, other than transfering her into their name, they don't become members of ADGA. So in namine these kids they have The, and then the persons herdname. Hence The Random Run Rogue who is in my barn right now, purchased as a doeling from a gal who I have bred her milker the last 6 years...a super nice doe who is 'just' a family milker.
> 
> ADGA is akin to AKC for full sized dairy breeds.
> 
> AGS is only akin to AKC for Nigerian Dwarfs, they have no real programs, their nationals is no higher quality nor bigger in numbers than large shows in my area. They don't have a genetics site, use our judges, have no appraisal system. Now if ADGA ever does choose to open herdbooks, I would expect an onslaught of purebred breeders going to AGS also. V


Well, I have no desire to own Nigerian Dwarfs, so ADGA it is.... I was looking for the goat world equivalent of AKC 

Now, the doe I have that I was told to name "whatever" has ADGA paper work that the breeder sent with me and signed..... So, since there is no herd name I can write "The *my herd name* blah, blah" ?

The AGS question was because I'm looking at a doe who is AGS and wanted to make sure if I get her I could have her switched over to ADGA 

Now the herd name... I have something in mind but I'm trying to figure out how to make it work because its long.... If I understand correctly you can have 30 characters correct (and preferably the herd name shouldn't be all 30, lol) does that 30 include spaces? My original choice is 2 words....16 letters total, 1 space.....but that's long...was considering putting both words together, no space but was wondering how it would appear on the papers...For instance, if I chose "CrystalBlue" would it appear with the "C" & "B" appear capitalized or would it look like "Crystalblue" ? I know it probably doesn't matter in the big scheme of things, but the way it will appear on paper matters to me and will determine how I pick my name.....lol

On tatoos......I can choose mine? I didn't know that, I assumed they picked it for you  If so, I have 3 letters, I'd like to use....

I think I'll ponder the herd name a bit longer, join, get a herd name and then register the two I have 

Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You will have to ask...just don't add Farm or Nubians to the end...Like I am Lonesome Doe, but my website is lonesomedoenubians.com and so are my show and farm signs. Just don't waste space on a name or all your goats names will be 3 or 4 letters long. And yes they count the spaces  I have no idea if they will put a captial letter into the middle of a word...like CrystalBlue or not, you will have to ask them. There are few 3 letter tattos in which to guess, you might want to make it easier on yourself and pick 3 that contains a number...like CB3 dont pick letters and number like I or 1 or o or q things that if the tattoo is hard to read you will get questioned on if you decide to show or appraise. V


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I chose the tattoo LGND and the only reason why I was allowed to have it is because no one else had it. So, my suggestion would be to have a second and third choice of tattoos for your herd in mind just in case your first choice is unavailable. And try to keep the herd name short. That way you'll have more freedom in selecting names for the goats you register. But I guess that was already mentioned.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

On the registration papers the name is written out in upper case letters, so it would appear as CRYSTALBLUE. I've never seen lower case letters used. I may be wrong, but I'd call and ask just to make sure.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot that Tamera!!!!


----------

